# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Co robię nie tak?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry, Odchudzam się od zawsze. Tak można to określić. Jednak udało mi się zrzucić nadmiar kilogramów dopiero dwa lata temu (schudłam ok. 30 kg). Niestety, zmieniło mi się życie, i kilogramów przybywa. Nie jakoś drastycznie ale boję się powrotu do dawnego wyglądu. W głowie wciąż jestem grubaską... Z prawie 90 kg przy wzroście 170 cm schudłam do 58 kg. Później przytyłam do 60 kg i długo trzymałam tą wagę. Teraz jest różnie... Waga waha się od 60 przez 63 do 65. Ostatnio najczęstszym wskazaniem jest 63 kg. I źle mi z tym. Nie mogę sobie na nic pozwolić, na chwilę słabości bo boję się, że znów przytyję. A do bezpiecznego 60 nie potrafię już zejść. Ćwiczę od poniedziałku do piątku nieco ponad godzinę w domu. Rzetelnie i męcząc się przy tym. Jem naprawdę niewiele (choć fakt, weekendy czasem mnie pokonują i zjadam gałkę lodów czy chleb na śniadanie). Wiem, że może i moja dieta nie jest świetna (pewnie jest "chora") ale boj ę się jej zmienić bo w każdej jest więcej niż jem obecnie. Czy przez to nie przytyję? Znów? Choć ten kilogram w górę? Przepraszam za chaos w opisie, niemniej naprawdę jestem już zdesperowana. Wiem, że marudzę i większość odchudzających się mojego pokroju sprzed dwóch lat kiwa głową z załamaniem "czego ona chce, 3 kg i tragedia..." ale tak jest... W głowie te 3 dodatkowe już jest jak 10... a co jeżeli się na nie zgodzę, a potem na kolejne 3 i kolejne... Bardzo proszę o jakąś poradę. Co jeszcze mogę zrobić? Śniadanie i drugie śniadanie jem w tygodniu w pracy, o regularnych godzinach. Jest to zazwyczaj między 8 a 9 rano owsianka (4 stołowe łyżki max) na wodzie z kilkoma rodzynkami; czasem zamiast rodzynek wybieram cynamon, starte jabłko. Owoce sezonowe też się zdarzają. Drugie śniadanie to zawsze owoc - jabłko, brzoskwinię, kilka śliwek, arbuz czy świeży ananas. (Dużo słodkich smaków ale jestem pochłaniaczem słodyczy a w ten sposób oszukuję się, że jem dwa desery w ciągu dnia - pierwsze i drugie śniadanie). I dalej już są schody. Po powrocie z pracy ćwiczę - zazwyczaj między 16:30 a 17 już jestem po treningu. Staram się później zjeść lekką sałatkę, czasem grillowanego kurczaka albo omlet z białek. Nie jest tego dużo... A mimo to nie umiem dojść do mojej wagi. Kolacji zazwyczaj nie jem - jeżeli już wiem, że wieczorem szykuje się jakieś jedzenie nie jem obiadu. Przy czym nie objadam się później na kolację. Piję dużo herbaty (gorzkiej) różnego rodzaju. Kawę (max 2 kubki w ciągu dnia) zabielam dużą ilością mleka, to fakt, niemniej nie słodzę. Co powinnam jeszcze zmienić? Wprowadzić więcej ćwiczeń? Nie robić sobie przerwy w ćwiczeniach w weekendy? Trzymać jeszcze ściślej dietę? Bez jakichkolwiek "grzeszków"? Proszę o poradę.

----------


## lukass15

Powinnaś dołożyć więcej wartościowych rzeczy do diety, na samych owocach i wodzie z owsianki daleko nie pociągniesz. Twój przyrost wagi mimo tego, że trzymasz diete może być spowodowany róznymi czynnikami, podejrzewam, że to jest albo przez picie zbyt małej ilości wody dziennie i organizm ją zwyczajniej zatrzymuje, bo 2-3kg na wadze jest "ruchome", zwłaszcza teraz kiedy sie zaczęły ciepłe dni organizm potrzebuje więcej wody, której być może dostarczasz za mało i organizm postanawia ją zatrzymać, stąd wzrost wagi. Druga opcja, że organizm ma dostarczone za mało kalorii i tyle ile moze odklada sobie do tluszczu, jako naturalnego magazynu. Nie boj sie zwiekszyc ilości wypijanej wody dziennie, staraj się do każdego posiłku pić po dodatkowej szklance wody i między posiłkami też dorzuć po 1-1,5 szklanki. Organizm musi mieć przepływ wody, żeby jej nie zatrzymywać. Daj znać czy zadziałało  :Big Grin:  PS. dorzuć warzyw, nie zawierają dużo kalorii a można się nimi objętościowo najeść.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Wody piję sporo (min. 2 litry dziennie). Nie wiem czy w tym można doszukiwać się przyczyny. A warzywa również królują w moim "bogatym" jadłospisie. Obiad czy zamiast niego obiadokolacja to zazwyczaj sałatka.

----------


## lukass15

No tak, ale warzywa to też nie wszystko, jakieś mieso musi się pojawić w diecie. Tłuszcze wbrew pozorom nie są takie groźne na diecie, zwłaszcza roślinne - niektórzy wypijają łyżeczkę*oliwy z oliwek dziennie. Garść orzechów to też dobry sposób na uzupełnienie tłuszczy. Najgorszy wpływ mają węglowodany to od nich się tyje. Moja rada od osoby, która w ciągu 3,5 miesiąca schudła 30kg to o ile już jesz regularnie i pijesz wodę, dołożyć chociażby 30minut aktywności fizycznej dziennie, zróżnicować dietę i raz na jakiś czas zjeść ponad dietę - tak zwany refeed. Wtedy metabolizm nie "nudzi się" i musi się nieco więcej napracować. Oczywiście nie myl tego z cheat-day  :Big Grin:  

Podsumowując: woda, aktywność, trochę tłuszczy nie zaszkodzi tych roślinnych - do sałatki np oliwy z oliwek trochę i ziółek jak lubisz, mięso  :Big Grin:  przez tydzień spróbuj jeść troszkę większe porcje, ale przy tym jeszcze zwiększając ilość warzyw i po tygodniu skontroluj wagę, ale po tygodniu dopiero! codziennie nie ma sensu. Życzę powodzenia i czekam na odpowiedź  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie tego się boję - wprowadzenia większej ilości jedzenia. W głowie siedzi mi, że dużo to źle. Nieważne czy zdrowe, ważne, że za dużo. 
Ćwiczę codziennie średnio godzinę/półtora. Poza weekendami. Tutaj jak pisałam wcześniej czasem pozwalam sobie na słabość. I tutaj upatruję swój błąd. 
Muszę nie odpuszczać w weekend. Ćwiczyć nawet więcej niż w tygodniu. Zobaczymy czy się uda.... 

Dziękuję za zainteresowanie i wsparcie. 

Gratuluję wyniku diety!

----------


## lukass15

Przepraszam, że długo nie odpowiadałem, ale wcale nie jest dobrze ćwiczyć dużo więcej. 
Organizm też potrzebuje się zregenerować, przetrenowanie nie jest ani trochę dobre. Wybierz sobie 2-3 dni w tygodniu, które poświęcasz na odpoczynek, a jeśli już w głowie masz "zakodowane", że musisz ćwiczyć to po prostu chodź na spacery. Ciekawy jestem które z moich rad wprowadziłaś w życie  :Big Grin:  

Musisz "wbić", bo nie wiem jak to ująć, sobie to do głowy, że większa ilość warzyw na pewno Ci nie zaszkodzi, mają dużo witamin, które też są potrzebne w diecie jak i do normalnego funkcjonowania. 

Do głowy przychodzi mi jeszcze jedna myśl - robiłaś badania na tarczycę?

Pozdrawiam i czekam na odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam badania jakiś czas temu... może czas je powtórzyć?
Co do ćwiczeń, w weekendy, które wcześniej całkowicie odpuszczałam, będę po prostu ćwiczyć mniej. Zamiast całego "bloku" kilka punktów. Muszę też wrócić do pływania - dobrze mi to robiło także "na głowę". 

Co do Twoich rad - jem więcej warzyw  :Smile:  I staram się dodawać "coś" do moich sałatek popołudniowych - jajko, pierś z kurczaka, twaróg. Niestety przerwa od śniadania do obiadokolacji jest wciąż spora (od 12 do 17:30-18 nie mam jak zjeść...). Tego raczej nie uda mi się zmienić, przez co i nie ma szans na wprowadzenie kolejnego posiłku. Chyba, że przełożę ćwiczenia na rano - przynajmniej część. Wówczas po pracy czas na ćwiczenia się zmniejszy przez co przyszykuję szybciej posiłek, szybciej zjem i może znajdę czas na kolejny drobny posiłek. Tylko czy wprowadzenie kolejnego posiłku (i większej ilości kalorii przez to) nie sprawi, że zacznę tyć? Eh...
Cóż... Prawda jest taka, że to w większości tkwi w głowie. Tak panicznie boję się utyć, że boję się jedzenia... A jednocześnie uwielbiam jeść, gotować, piec... Grubaską w głowie zostanę chyba na zawsze  :Smile:

----------


## lukass15

W tej przerwie od śniadania do obiadokolacji zjedz sobie jakiegoś owocka, może arbuza jeśli lubisz? Uwielbiam lato i wakacje, bo jest sezon na arbuzy - możesz je jeść bez obaw, to w bodajże około 90% woda  :Big Grin:  U mnie w diecie chociaż wiem, że to za mało to nieraz i pół arbuza potrafiłem sam zjeść, człowiek najedzony i napity za jednym zamachem  :Big Grin:  Nie wiem jak jeszcze mogę pomóc, wszystkie moje pomysły już wyczerpałem. 

A co do basenu to dobra sprawa, bo pływanie w przeciwieństwie do biegania nie obciąża stawów i oddziałuje na tak mi się wydaje większą ilość mięśni: plecy, klatka piersiowa, nogi, brzuch, ręce. Może sam się przejdę po karnet na basen  :Big Grin:  

Powodzenia, będę zaglądał żeby cieszyć się razem z Tobą postępami. Trzeba być wytrwałym nie ma nic od razu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem jest catering dietetyczny. Z pośród wszystkich cateringów dostępnych na rynku najbardziej smakował mi dietbox.

----------


## martynkaa85

Cześć  :Smile: 
Doskonale rozumiem co czujesz. Ja sama jako dziecko byłam bardzo żwawą i raczej szczupłą dziewczynką, natomiast moje problemy z wagą zaczęły się w momencie, kiedy stwierdzono u mnie problemy z hormonami, a z czasem również niedoczynność tarczycy. Próbowałam różnych diet, w tym restrykcyjnych głodówek, jednak żadna z nich nie sprawdzała się na dłuższa metę - waga wracała do poprzedniej, czasem oczywiście z nawiązką. Standard. Wiem, że piszą to wszyscy, ale regularność w przyjmowaniu posiłków oraz ich wyważona kaloryczność to podstawa. Dobrze więc, że starasz się jeść o stałych porach. Chwali się też, że ćwiczysz, aczkolwiek popieram tutaj @lukass15 - ciało potrzebuje czasu na regenerację, więc nie ma co przesadzać. Bardzo prawdopodobne, że Twój organizm jest też zblokowany psychicznie. To brzmi naiwnie, ale ma olbrzymie znaczenie. Wszelkiego rodzaju choroby typu bulimia, anoreksja, czy innego rodzaju zaburzenia odżywiania rodzą się przecież w głowie. Nie stresuj się tak. Przy Twoim wzroście i ćwiczeniach waga dochodząca nawet do 70kg nie będzie tragedią, wierz mi. A to, co udało Ci się już osiągnąć jest fantastyczne. Jeżeli natomiast chcesz koniecznie coś zmienić to ja ze swojej strony polecam również catering dietetyczny. Nie testowałam dotąd niczego konkretnego, ale sporo poczytałam i po prostu wybrałam ten, który najbardziej mi odpowiadał - nie żałuję. Od pewnego czasu stosuję Macro Bios Bar i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Potrawy są różnorodne, ślicznie wyglądają i nie nudzą się, a co ważne - bogate są w wiele odżywczych składników, dzięki czemu nie chodzę głodna i straciłam ochotę na podjadanie słonych przekąsek (do nich miałam wielką słabość - chipsy - omnomnom!). Kaloryczność posiłków będziesz mieć taką, na jaką się zdecydujesz, więc przy mniejszej ilości i ćwiczeniach, zgubisz kg i z całą pewnością osiągniesz wagę o której marzysz. Gorąco Ci w tym kibicuję i wierzę, że tak będzie, bo sama u siebie widzę już pierwsze efekty.

----------


## martynkaa85

Cześć  :Smile: 
Doskonale rozumiem co czujesz. Ja sama jako dziecko byłam bardzo żwawą i raczej szczupłą dziewczynką, natomiast moje problemy z wagą zaczęły się w momencie, kiedy stwierdzono u mnie problemy z hormonami, a z czasem również niedoczynność tarczycy. Próbowałam różnych diet, w tym restrykcyjnych głodówek, jednak żadna z nich nie sprawdzała się na dłuższa metę - waga wracała do poprzedniej, czasem oczywiście z nawiązką. Standard. Wiem, że piszą to wszyscy, ale regularność w przyjmowaniu posiłków oraz ich wyważona kaloryczność to podstawa. Dobrze więc, że starasz się jeść o stałych porach. Chwali się też, że ćwiczysz, aczkolwiek popieram tutaj @lukass15 - ciało potrzebuje czasu na regenerację, więc nie ma co przesadzać. Bardzo prawdopodobne, że Twój organizm jest też zblokowany psychicznie. To brzmi naiwnie, ale ma olbrzymie znaczenie. Wszelkiego rodzaju choroby typu bulimia, anoreksja, czy innego rodzaju zaburzenia odżywiania rodzą się przecież w głowie. Nie stresuj się tak. Przy Twoim wzroście i ćwiczeniach waga dochodząca nawet do 70kg nie będzie tragedią, wierz mi. A to, co udało Ci się już osiągnąć jest fantastyczne. Jeżeli natomiast chcesz koniecznie coś zmienić to ja ze swojej strony polecam również catering dietetyczny. Nie testowałam dotąd niczego konkretnego, ale sporo poczytałam i po prostu wybrałam ten, który najbardziej mi odpowiadał - nie żałuję. Od pewnego czasu stosuję Macro Bios Bar i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Potrawy są różnorodne, ślicznie wyglądają i nie nudzą się, a co ważne - bogate są w wiele odżywczych składników, dzięki czemu nie chodzę głodna i straciłam ochotę na podjadanie słonych przekąsek (do nich miałam wielką słabość - chipsy - omnomnom!). Kaloryczność posiłków będziesz mieć taką, na jaką się zdecydujesz, więc przy mniejszej ilości i ćwiczeniach, zgubisz kg i z całą pewnością osiągniesz wagę o której marzysz. Gorąco Ci w tym kibicuję i wierzę, że tak będzie, bo sama u siebie widzę już pierwsze efekty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szkoda że mieszkam na przysłowiowym zadupiu bo tez skorzystałabym z takiego cateringu  :Frown:  Czlowiek jada byle szybko czasem chemie z torebki a poźniej płacze że tyje, że coś się dzieje niefajnego z jego organizmem,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej , 
Trafiłam tu przypadkowo  :Smile:  ale am sie równiez z nadwaga ... Ogólnie niedawno trafiłam na fajny program na ktorym udało mi sie zgubić ok 10 kg na początku , program w ktorym jestem plus aktywność fizyczna dala mi fajne rezultaty  :Smile:  ale to nie koniec! to dopiero poczatek  :Wink:  

Prowdze od niedawna fanpage na facebooku założony dopiero w poniedziałek więc totalny świeżak ale umieściłam swoją mała przemiane .


Pamietaj zmiana zaczyna sie od Ciebie i twojego podejścia , a ze mna jest wspaniała grupa wsparcia dziewczyny są wspaniałe ! Piszczie na maila a następnie podam wam mojego facebooka tam bedzie lepiej sie kontaktowac 

Razem możemy więcej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

agnieszka.grabowska@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szkoda że mieszkam na przysłowiowym zadupiu bo tez skorzystałabym z takiego cateringu  Czlowiek jada byle szybko czasem chemie z torebki a poźniej płacze że tyje, że coś się dzieje niefajnego z jego organizmem,




Cześć mogę Ci pomoc w  i skuteczny sposób napisz do mnie  :Smile:  agnieszka.grabowska@interia.pl 

Sama zmagam sie z nadwagą ale weszłam w idealną diete o której Ci opowiem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć 
> Doskonale rozumiem co czujesz. Ja sama jako dziecko byłam bardzo żwawą i raczej szczupłą dziewczynką, natomiast moje problemy z wagą zaczęły się w momencie, kiedy stwierdzono u mnie problemy z hormonami, a z czasem również niedoczynność tarczycy. Próbowałam różnych diet, w tym restrykcyjnych głodówek, jednak żadna z nich nie sprawdzała się na dłuższa metę - waga wracała do poprzedniej, czasem oczywiście z nawiązką. Standard. Wiem, że piszą to wszyscy, ale regularność w przyjmowaniu posiłków oraz ich wyważona kaloryczność to podstawa. Dobrze więc, że starasz się jeść o stałych porach. Chwali się też, że ćwiczysz, aczkolwiek popieram tutaj @lukass15 - ciało potrzebuje czasu na regenerację, więc nie ma co przesadzać. Bardzo prawdopodobne, że Twój organizm jest też zblokowany psychicznie. To brzmi naiwnie, ale ma olbrzymie znaczenie. Wszelkiego rodzaju choroby typu bulimia, anoreksja, czy innego rodzaju zaburzenia odżywiania rodzą się przecież w głowie. Nie stresuj się tak. Przy Twoim wzroście i ćwiczeniach waga dochodząca nawet do 70kg nie będzie tragedią, wierz mi. A to, co udało Ci się już osiągnąć jest fantastyczne. Jeżeli natomiast chcesz koniecznie coś zmienić to ja ze swojej strony polecam również catering dietetyczny. Nie testowałam dotąd niczego konkretnego, ale sporo poczytałam i po prostu wybrałam ten, który najbardziej mi odpowiadał - nie żałuję. Od pewnego czasu stosuję Macro Bios Bar i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Potrawy są różnorodne, ślicznie wyglądają i nie nudzą się, a co ważne - bogate są w wiele odżywczych składników, dzięki czemu nie chodzę głodna i straciłam ochotę na podjadanie słonych przekąsek (do nich miałam wielką słabość - chipsy - omnomnom!). Kaloryczność posiłków będziesz mieć taką, na jaką się zdecydujesz, więc przy mniejszej ilości i ćwiczeniach, zgubisz kg i z całą pewnością osiągniesz wagę o której marzysz. Gorąco Ci w tym kibicuję i wierzę, że tak będzie, bo sama u siebie widzę już pierwsze efekty.




Hej będę sie powtarzać  :Smile:  ale moge ci pomóc tylko napisz do mnie ! to obawiajcie sie to nie żaden spam  :Smile:  
agnieszka.grabowska@interia.pl 

Sama zgubiłam ok 10 kg w ciągu 3 msc to dopiero początek .. Cera mi sie poprawiła i samopoczucie...Zapraszam po więcej info  :Smile:

----------


## zuzanka1

Dziewczyno! Nie załamuj się! Wiele osób dało radę to tobie też się uda! Na pewno! Ja też próbowałam różnych diet, specyfików. Aż w końcu się udało.

----------


## misiunia87

Ciekawe, czy mi się uda... Już tylu diet próbowałam. Załamka. Pomóżcie.

----------


## zuzanka1

misiunia87 dlaczego miałoby ci się nie udać? Zacznij działać i się uda. Jest wiele diet, znajdziesz coś dla siebie. Może warto udać się do dietetyka.

----------


## misiunia87

Byłam u dietetyka, ale chyba u złego...  :Big Grin:  Jak czytam, że tylu osobom się udało, to aż chce się samemu próbować. Tylko nie zawsze jest to możliwe. Zdrowie nie pozwala tyle ćwiczyć...

----------


## zuzanka1

Dietetycy jak lekarze- są różni i różne opinie. Zapytaj koleżanek o kogoś sprawdzonego. I uwierz w siebie. Rób tyle ile możesz. Rozumiem, że zdrowie niekiedy nie pozwala intensywnie ćwiczyć. Wtedy można się wspomagać różnymi produktami.

----------


## misiunia87

Staram się jeść zdrowo i tak się "wspomagać".

----------


## zuzanka1

Wiadomo, że dieta to podstawa, ale mi udało się osiągnąć lepsze efekty przy stosowaniu produktów, które zastępowały mi słodycze czy drożdżówki. Myślę, że na tobie też by się sprawdziły. Chociażby shake'i od JUICE PLUS+.

----------


## misiunia87

JUICE PLUS+? Co to za kolejne cudo?

----------


## zuzanka1

Są to kapsułki, batony, shake'i, zupki naturalne. 100% zdrowia.  :Big Grin:  Wiele osób to stosuje i są zadowoleni. Zerknij na ich stronę w necie. Znajdziesz tam dane kontaktowe konsultantów, którzy udzielą ci więcej informacji.  :Big Grin:

----------


## misiunia87

Na razie nie eksperymentuję z takimi produktami. Ale dzięki.  :Smile:

----------


## zuzanka1

Spoko, rozumiem, spróbujesz, jak będziesz chciała. Po prostu mówię, że mi to pomogło osiągnąć lepsze efekty. W takim razie powodzenia!

----------


## Justynagod

Według mnie najlepszą metodą na odchudzanie jest poznanie swojego organizmu i jego indywidualnych zapotrzebowań. Do takiego spadku kilogramów w bezpieczny sposób trzeba podejść indywidualnie. Bo przecież nikt z nas nie ma takiego samego organizmu. Przy pomocy badania genetycznego, można schudnąć. Też mi się wydawało to absurdalne więc próbowałam sama. Stosowałam diety, które zawsze były obarczone jo-jo, no i suplementy, które są nieskuteczne a z motywacją do diety bywa różnie. Każdy suplement kosztował mnie dwa razy drożej niż cena na opakowaniu ponieważ skutki uboczne o których nie mówi się zupełnie nic mogą zrujnować zdrowie a jest ono bezcenne. Po długim długim czasie postanowiłam powrócić do tematu badania genetycznego. Trafiłam do specjalistów, którzy zalecili realizację takiego badania. Wynik był po 4 tygodniach. Zdefiniował moje nietolerancje pokarmowe i odstawiłam wszystkie produkty, które powodowały problemy z moją przemianą materii. Dzięki temu udało mi się schudnąć i wcale nie było to obarczone wyrzeczeniami . Sukces tkwi w poznaniu przyczyny tycia i jej wyeliminowanu a nie skupianiu się na objawie czyli dodatkowych kilogramach. Pani Dietetyk opracowała indywidualny plan żywieniowy na podstawie wyników badań. Na dodatek na postawie badania określone zostały predyspozycje sportowe więc trening również został skomponowany pod mój organizm. i waga wskazuje już -13kg. Mój sukces zawdzięczam Fundacji Medycyny Stylu Życia. Każda osoba, która się do nich zgłasza zostaje otoczona bardzo indywidualną opieką. Serio. Jestem żywym dowodem na to że są skuteczni. Polecam to absolutnie każdemu. Kontaktować się można pod numerem 22 307 90 61! Spróbujcie się chociaż zapoznać z formą tej pomocy bo to nic nie kosztuje .

----------


## med30

Jeżeli już schudłaś tak dużo to na pewno wiesz co robić, żeby nie przytyć. Moim zdaniem brakuje Ci witamin w tej ubogiej diecie. Organizm buntuje się i odkłada na zapas bo dajesz mu za mało paliwa. Powinnaś dodać suplementację w postaci witamin i minerałów, np. firmy Trec Nutrition a także białko przed i po ćwiczeniach, najlepiej też Trec. Poczytaj i daj znać co o tym myślisz. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja odchudzałam się z dietetykiem z med-expert w Warszawie. Na pierwsza konsultację przyszłam rozbita bo stosowałam już 150 różnych diet i zawsze przegrywałam walkę z tymi kilogramami.   Pani mnie zważyła zmierzyła i zleciła badania. Na kolejnej wizycie miałam już rozpisaną dietę i wszystkie zalecenia. W pierwszym tygodniu schudlam już 2 kilo.... teraz jestem po 11 tygodniach na diecie i na minusie mam 10 kilo.

----------


## Granel

Myślę, że za bardzo się przejmujesz. Waga to nie wszystko. We wszystkim trzeba mieć umiar, nie ma sensu się katować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Takie działanie wykańcza organizm i po prostu prowadzi do drastycznego spadku odporności, odchudzac się trzeba po prostu z głową i tyle. Ja polecam jedzenie dużej ilości warzyw i owoców, 5 posiłków dziennie i picie wody. Nie bez znaczenia pozostaje także wzmacnianie odporności, ja robię to ziołami, zainwestowalam w preparat uwemba na bazie bylicy rocznej i naprawdę sobie go chwalę.

----------


## rysiek301

Myślę, że konsultacja z dobrym dietetykiem (może psychodietetykiem), oraz badania (w tym hormonalne).

----------


## Kasjo155

Jeśli będziesz trzymać cały czas bilans kaloryczyny na poziomie 0 nie będzie szans na przytycie nawet bez treningów i reżimu dietetycznego

----------


## Grorska12

O ile nie masz jakiś problemów zdrowotnych to po prostu jesz za dużo, albo za mało się ruszasz

----------

